# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  O.K. I'm all packed........ Clarity how about you? Others.....

## Jim-Donna

:Big Grin:  So this is NEW I'm all packed and the "Boy Scout Jim" is NOT!!~~ LOL He is alway's packed and repacked befor me! One 46.8 lb checked bag, one 23 lb carry on, and one personal backpack. Whew and I'm not even lugging it around yet. See you all SOON. CHEERS
Attachment 12651

Attachment 12652

----------


## marley9808

Nope....I havent even pulled the suitcase down yet.
But then again, I am in Florida and it is in the upper 80s and low 90s so I am currently wearing what I will be wearing there, so I can't pack yet anyways! Hahahahahaha

----------


## Guirigay

Sweetie Pie plans on running a test pack this weekend. We know we're taking fewer clothes but we also want to take the "good" camera, maybe a mosquito net for the doghouse and I need to take my flop costume or recreate it down there... We'll unpack after the test pack though because I hate leaving the big flippers all torqued up longer than they need to be...

----------


## spottycatz

Packed and ready to roll.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Jim  Donna & Spottycatz  woohoo!!!

I'm *almost* entirely packed, I have not yet attempted to CLOSE these 2 carry-on suitcases yet because I have a few more things I still need to put _in_ there... :Confused: 
It's gonna be a tight squeeze, I may need to employ the ziplock bag method... I have a box of them on standby.
I figure I can make Markus stand on the suitcases, while I use all my strength to pull the zipper across.
Yeah, it'll be fine...
Almost there. lol :Embarrassment: 

Marley - You haven't pulled the suitcase down yet??
Well, you live in the sunshine state close to a gorgeous beach and only a one hour flight away from Jamaica. (lucky!!)
That would be like me packing a week and a half in advance to fly to _San diego_.  :Big Grin: 

Giurigay  Markus and I are having the Should we bring the GOOD camera? debate right now
Followed by: Then Where are we going to FIT the good camera?

----------


## Juli

NO, don't tell me this! Suitcases out, everything laid out, kinda. Weekend, get ready for Easter Dinner, egg hunt, grandkids (why did I clean Saturday), Re-clean my house after Easter (7grandkids) why did I have to do the squirt gun fight? Work all week, Monday, mow yard, Tuesday, facial, Wednesday, Mani & Pedi, Thursday, Hair appt., Friday, Bank, Saturday leave house for airport at 3:45AM. I will pack Tuesday night, can't mess up my Mani...  Done! I leave in 5 days............

----------


## Sweetness

Jim /Donna - there is so much love in every photo of you too.....I admire this so much and aspire for this in my life (soon lol).

Started packing but realized its just not gonna fit in one giant and one small suitcase so picking up my sister's giant suitcase tomorrow so I can go with two giant ck'd bags at the weight limit (hopefully).  Stuffed duffle carryon with laptop and purse (really a beach bag to more "stuff" lol).  Yikes....but washing clothes today and stacking things for final packing.

Juli - I feel ya - just did my to do list (in a Word table lol - I am a nut lol). key to aunt to come water plants, print travel docs, pup to vet for shots/grooming then drop off on friday w/sitter; bank for cash and notice of out of country; pedicure Thurs; prescriptions filled (long reach); order cab for Sat morning at.....wait for it......3:45 AM !  Oy

Its gonna fly by.  See you all there - travel safe!

----------


## irieworld

wow you all are so efficent! Am I the only one who packs the night before?

----------


## Delta

I'm all packed.  Well........................sorta.  It's this one cute dress I just have to have.  AFter that though then I'm packed for real.........................................I think.

----------


## TizzyATX

you all just reminded me of a million things I need to do lol, thanks

----------


## Clarity

> you all just reminded me of a million things I need to do lol, thanks


Tizzy me too! lol

I almost forgot that I needed to notify my bank about leaving the country until Sweetness brought it up. (Last time I forgot to do that they cut off my funds because they assumed my card was stolen)
So...Thanks for that reminder! :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

My pleasure :-)

I also found out I can have my ATM limit increased before I go so I can withdraw more than $300 at a time - then change it back when I return.......

----------


## gerryg123

> wow you all are so efficent! Am I the only one who packs the night before?


I was just about to post the same thing .... For me, it always has to be the night before. I'd say I'm pretty thorough for most reaches, including writing a list, but whenever I remind myself about something last minute, I always forget it.

----------


## Juli

Sweetness.. Thanks forgot holding my mail, (you can do this online).. Clarity.. forgot about my credit cards, (out of country).. Thanks guys, back to weed ending

----------


## brasi

> Nope....I havent even pulled the suitcase down yet.
> But then again, I am in Florida and it is in the upper 80s and low 90s so I am currently wearing what I will be wearing there, so I can't pack yet anyways! Hahahahahaha


oh just keeping rubbing it innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn................

----------


## brasi

> NO, don't tell me this! Suitcases out, everything laid out, kinda. Weekend, get ready for Easter Dinner, egg hunt, grandkids (why did I clean Saturday), Re-clean my house after Easter (7grandkids) why did I have to do the squirt gun fight? Work all week, Monday, mow yard, Tuesday, facial, Wednesday, Mani & Pedi, Thursday, Hair appt., Friday, Bank, Saturday leave house for airport at 3:45AM. I will pack Tuesday night, can't mess up my Mani...  Done! I leave in 5 days............


*
You rock. 7 grandkids! Wow. And still with the mani! LOL*

Unfortunately, my uncle passed Friday night, and that's got me and my family down...the service is Thursday...so 'til just now I haven't thought too much about the fact that I need to pack.

But he'd not want any crying...or messing around with anyone's fun...so:

I am packing this Saturday. Have the day to do it.

Before then...wow what a list: gym (daily), Jacob's rugby match (Sunday), haircut (Wed), mani/pedi (Fri or Sat), tanning (almost daily), call CC and bank (Sunday), set up the household for the ex-mom-in-law and my mom to come and stay with the kids (Sunday), do a huge grocery shop (Sunday), shop for a spare pair of sunglasses (Saturday), band#2 rehearsal (Wed), two shows (Fri band #1)...(Tues band #2)...after home from that...check bags BC the next morning I flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

Dudes. This is ONNNNNNN.

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!: well...one bag packed out of 4!..work all week...Andy has pneumonia,3 antibiotics and im getting it under control, working everyday, mani pedi and a hair cut,car wash..and those who are on my facebook have seen the live makeover on video from little parker who thought i needed one before I left (actually he just wanted to get into my cool bathroom cabinet)so my make up is done for the month..lol...  When I leave which entails a 5 hour drive to the minneapolis airport, OH and I just got a phone call that a big tree fell across our driveway at the farm :Frown:  so chain saw in hand will remove that sucker after work for the next 3 days...then mani...i dont want to wreck that! Soooo.....I will be throwing curling irons etc and clothes in the car and pack on my way to the airport! :Big Grin:

----------


## beccajean_ca

I have packed and un packed..packed and un pack..I don't want to pack everything I did last year but I am...damm where is my genie when I need her ?

----------


## brasi

Sorry to hear Andy is sick Patty. Wish him well...he'll need his stamina NEXT WEEK!

----------


## booger

> *
> You rock. 7 grandkids! Wow. And still with the mani! LOL*
> 
> Unfortunately, my uncle passed Friday night, and that's got me and my family down...the service is Thursday...so 'til just now I haven't thought too much about the fact that I need to pack.
> 
> But he'd not want any crying...or messing around with anyone's fun...so:
> 
> I am packing this Saturday. Have the day to do it.
> 
> ...


And where is the manscaping? You did say you were on the prowl for a visa, and this step cannot be missed.

----------


## indybob

Cindy has had things in suitcases for a few weeks... keep sorting and shuffling things around but still says she will thin out the loads and not take as much.  This is very hard for her as she like to have 'everything' and usually does.  Any tips on how to not take so many clothes?

----------


## tfw73

Bob, I usually take just a few sundresses.  They are smaller and you can wear them again if you only use them for dinners. Of course, if she doesn't have any she'll need to go shopping!!!  LOL

----------


## brasi

> And where is the manscaping? You did say you were on the prowl for a visa, and this step cannot be missed.


The post I put up yesterday discussing the search for a visa was deleted very quickly by the powers that be, but it was...as they say...a comprehensive guide to finding a Jamaican wife in 12 days.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

All packed except I NEED to get my jewlery bag in one of my suitcases and 2 bottles of Ciroc also.  Guess some clothing will have to come out!!

----------


## rasta ronnie

ready to go leaving on the 17th can't wait!

----------


## Delta

Yes Luvs don't forget the Ciroc!!!  I told you I'm making a beeline for your room!

I'm packed but I'm going to go through and thin it out just a bit.  Plus add the sundress I just gotta have.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

I will be bringing the Circo if I have to take out 5 outfits!!  I got a bottle of Strawberry Queam!!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Delta, I will be making this drink upon your arrival!!!

La Reine Magnifique

INGREDIENTS

3 parts Strawberry Qream

1 part Ciroc Coconut

Strawberries

DIRECTIONS

Combine Qream Strawberry and Ciroc Coconut in a martini glass. Garnish glass with a sliced strawberry.

----------


## Delta

And I will be drinking it upon my arrival!!!  Daniel will be ready for a nap by then! LOL

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sounds SO YUMMY!!

----------


## suzieQ

> you all just reminded me of a million things I need to do lol, thanks



Me too...I've got a lot of work to do..:-/

----------

